
Download: Anatomy of a Large-Scale Social Search Engine - coffee
http://blog.vark.com/?p=352
======
albertsun
I'd love to get an Android app for Vark, or be able to access it through SMS.
It works fast enough that you could use it in many of the same use cases shown
in those kgb commercials.

